# Found Old Passport, Not Included with Application



## MinnesotaInLondon (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi All,

I sent my application and all supporting documents in last week to the UKBA. While preparing for the application, I couldn't find my old passport, so I assumed it had been retained when I got my new passport and listed on the application that it was "retained by passport issuer." However, today I found it while cleaning out old files. Should I contact the UKBA to let them know I found it?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Don't bother. They want to see old passport mainly to verify your travel history.


----------

